

Augmented Reality in OpenCL (2011) - walterbell
http://kineme.net/composition/MOostrik/AugmentedRealityinOpenCL

======
AndrewKemendo
Very cool implementation. We are looking at real time AR video filtering using
this implementation:

[http://www.learnopencv.com/non-photorealistic-rendering-
usin...](http://www.learnopencv.com/non-photorealistic-rendering-using-opencv-
python-c/)

